# anyone rocking BBS LM 17 inch rims on a Audi TT ???



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

im just curiously... if im going to tade my Corrado for an Audi TT i would keep my BBS LM112 8,5x17 to put them on the audi.
but how will it look like, to have 17 inch LM's on a audi TT ??
Please show me pics ... TIA


----------



## BetterThanThis (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: anyone rocking BBS LM 17 inch rims on a Audi TT ??? (Torsten)*

I'd like to see some pic's as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdor (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: anyone rocking BBS LM 17 inch rims on a Audi TT ??? (Torsten)*

18's are pretty sweet looking on a tt, have u considered trading them?


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: anyone rocking BBS LM 17 inch rims on a Audi TT ??? (tdor)*









Mine on 18"s
I think 17"s would kinda look outta place due to the stepped lip...even mine kinda look small for 18"


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: anyone rocking BBS LM 17 inch rims on a Audi TT ??? (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_
I think 17"s would kinda look outta place due to the stepped lip...even mine kinda look small for 18"


yup.. mine on 18"s


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: anyone rocking BBS LM 17 inch rims on a Audi TT ??? (tdor)*

Thank you for the pics guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *tdor* »_18's are pretty sweet looking on a tt, have u considered trading them?

well, actually i searched too long and put too much $$$ into this set of rims so no, i dont want to trade them
















on the current car


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: anyone rocking BBS LM 17 inch rims on a Audi TT ??? (Torsten)*

I think they'd look too small on a TT...look amazing on the corrado though


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: anyone rocking BBS LM 17 inch rims on a Audi TT ??? (Murderface)*

never know until you try them out!
mine on my old 18's


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: anyone rocking BBS LM 17 inch rims on a Audi TT ??? (Neb)*

lm's and that corrado are pretty sweet.. 17s will look good ..just hard to go low on 17s with small tires..alloy pan gets verrrry close to ground..


----------



## tdor (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: anyone rocking BBS LM 17 inch rims on a Audi TT ??? (Torsten)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: anyone rocking BBS LM 17 inch rims on a Audi TT ??? (tdor)*

thank you guys


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: anyone rocking BBS LM 17 inch rims on a Audi TT ??? (Torsten)*

I think they'll look good. Go for it!


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: anyone rocking BBS LM 17 inch rims on a Audi TT ??? (thenamescolby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thenamescolby* »_

yup.. mine on 18"s


















what offset (et) and how wide are your lm's ???


----------

